# 3 month old, please critique



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok i think i got that sorted, here is my pup at about 3 mo now about 9mo, (previous post) its the "stackiest" shot i got. not sure what you can tell about pups but would appreciatte any comments on what you see. i am not easily offended and think this is a fun thread/ forum.

For the experts please tell me what you think/guess this dog might look like at 9months, i would like to know if any predictions are possible by experts on type.

i will post a current photo later.

appreciatte any comments

thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine puppy with good bone and already dark in color . OK withers, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. In the picture he appears to toe out in front and I would like to see tighter feet (the sand does not help).


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for fixing double up on pic and for comments.

Hope to get more , good or bad, no probs here.


----------

